# Bei CSS-Problemen mit dem IE bitte die Version angeben



## Maik (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

da der IE mittlerweile in mehreren Entwicklungsstufen (5.x, 6, 7, 8)  existiert, die sich in ihrer Interpretation bzw. Kompatibilität hinsichtlich der W3C-CSS-Spezifikationen mitunter grundlegend voneinander unterscheiden, möchte ich Euch bitten, anstelle der allgemeinen Aussage  "_IE-Problem mit dies und das_"  auch die betroffene Version(en) im Themenbetreff oder Beitrag beim Namen zu nennen. So wird für die anstehende Fehleranalyse schon mal ihr Teilnehmerfeld eingegrenzt, und kann in dem einen oder anderen Fall auch einen direkten Hinweis auf die  Fehlerursache liefern.

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit! 

mfg Maik


----------

